# Deputy Sheriff Lawrence Canfield



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Lawrence Canfield 
*Sacramento County Sheriff's Department
California*
End of Watch: Wednesday, November 12, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 43
*Tour of Duty:* 13 years
*Badge Number:* 1079
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, November 12, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Lawrence Canfield was killed in a motorcycle accident on Coloma Road, in Rancho Cordova. He was traveling eastbound with lights and siren activated, attempting to overtake a speeder, when a vehicle turned left in front him.

He was transported to Mercy San Juan Hospital, where he succumbed to his injuries.

Deputy Canfield had served with the Sacramento County Sheriff's Department for 13 years and was assigned to the Rancho Cordova Police Department through contract. He is survived by his wife, two children, and parents.
Agency Contact Information
Sacramento County Sheriff's Department
711 G Street
Sacramento, CA 95814

Phone: (916) 874-5021

_*Please contact the Sacramento County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

